# Baby needs a Home!!



## virginia (Jun 9, 2005)

I have been contacted by a large horse rescue in VA. They have in their custody a year and half old pony filly. They estimate her to be 11 to 12 hands. (44-48").

They tell me this pony is very sweet and easy to handle. Baby was found at an auction when a 200lb man rode her into the sales ring. She had also been hooked to cart while outside the facility. Geez makes me want to do someone damage!!!

Baby is refined and beautiful, has an almost maroon color solid coat and has a flaxen mane and tail. She is a pocket pet unless you're a man. She's scared to death of men, gee, wonder why!!!! The Rescue would just like to recoop their money and placed a $350 adoption fee on her. Libby at the Rescue has assured me that Baby will make an excellent childs pony once she has had a chance to mature. If anyone is interested please contact me.

I'll post her picture in the next post.

Thank you,

Ginny

[email protected]


----------



## virginia (Jun 9, 2005)

Sorry for the quality, it's the only one they sent.

Ginny StP


----------



## kaykay (Jun 10, 2005)

oh she looks so sweet!!! I just cant believe the things some people will do.

kay


----------



## Boss Mare (Jun 10, 2005)

~Sigh.... "Just one more".......





Best of luck finding her a forever home.


----------



## tshack (Jun 10, 2005)

She's a cutie! Can't believe what some people will do, hope you find a good home for her.


----------



## luvmymini4evr (Jun 12, 2005)

someone should sit an elephant on that man!!!see how it feels!!! hope you find a great loving home for her...she deserves it....


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 13, 2005)

Some people just are plain mean and have no consideration for the poor animal involved! Ohhhh..what I would like to do to these people. I hope you find a lasting, loving caring home for her that she so deserves! Corinne


----------



## cowgirl up* (Jun 18, 2005)

That's horrible.



I hope she finds a good home.


----------

